# Dark Island ......



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

*The Democrats are Fucked and they know it !*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 23, 2019)

Is this the nail in the coffin ??


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Is this the nail in the coffin ??


*That's a Video.....enjoy it.*


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Ukrainian Nono.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Ukrainian Nono.


*Ukraine doesn't have " Bagpipes "...AG Bill Barr does....!*


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Ukraine doesn't have " Bagpipes "...AG Bill Barr does....!*


You must be a Ukrainian plant. Hey did you hear about Trump bribing Ukraine to investigate Biden’s kid?
When popped by the fake news media, yesterday he said it’s because Biden is corrupt and today he said it’s because Europe doesn’t pay their fair share.
But after he was ratted out by a whistleblower and the money had been delayed, he gave Ukraine more than they had requested.
Great stuff, I tell you. 
That Crooked Hillary, she was something.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 289704, member: 3299"

You must be a Ukrainian plant. 
*What kind of " Plant " am I....*

Hey did you hear about Trump bribing Ukraine to investigate Biden’s kid?
*Really....tell us all about it....*

When popped by the fake news media, yesterday he said it’s because Biden is 
corrupt and today he said it’s because Europe doesn’t pay their fair share.
*I think Biden's left eye " popped " when he realized the TRUTH is out.*


But after he was ratted out by a whistleblower and the money had been delayed, 
he gave Ukraine more than they had requested.
*Hmmm.....didn't he withhold the money " Before " the made up conversation*
*with Ukraine....*
*Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't a " Whistle Blower " need to be affected by*
*dept interactions with other employees...and doesn't it have to be " First hand "*
*knowledge, not weaselly hearsay by the water cooler from someone ...oh lets*
*say Adam Schiff for brains...not to mention who was eves dropping on the *
*POTUS's " Private " conversations with a foreign leader that is much ado about*
*nothing...*


Great stuff, I tell you.
*Yep.....sounds like Joe Biden just got set up to take a fall. And the " Unintended "*
*consequences will be what just got exposed by the Ukraine....Obama, Biden and*
*Hillary Clinton fleeced the Ukraine of Billions of dollars....Hmmmm.*


That Crooked Hillary, she was something.
*She sure IS !*


/QUOTE








*Poor Poor " Messy "......it won't be long now til*
*your filament breaks completely.... *


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 289704, member: 3299"
> 
> You must be a Ukrainian plant.
> *What kind of " Plant " am I....*
> ...


“Much ado about nothing. “ I guess we will see, won’t we?


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> “Much ado about nothing.
> 
> “ I guess we will see, won’t we?


*Hmmmm......is Pelosi's face lift falling..?*

*Or does she see the same dentist as Biden....*

*




*

*




*


----------

